# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Le Maxithon

## Maximelene

Bon, puisque Ptit Gras ne veut pas se motiver à racketter des PO, et qu'un tag de commandeur supplémentaire serait parfois agréable en missions de guilde, je lance le Maxithon !

[blague obligatoire sur le titre]

[/blague obligatoire sur le titre]

Le principe est simple, vous le connaissez tous, et se résume ainsi :
*Vous voulez bien me donner des PO pour que je puisse me la péter avec une flèche bleue ? Svpliz §*

Voilà, je tiens à préciser, afin que les éventuels participants le fassent en connaissance de cause, que ce tag ne servira que lors des missions de guilde et d'éventuels événements PvE. Je me vois mal leader en RvR.  ::P: 

Évidemment, je ne compte pas me faire financer ce tome uniquement par le biais des participations, et j'apporte moi-même la moitié de la somme requise (soit 50po).

Voilà, à vot' bon coeur m'sieurs dames...

----------


## Ptit gras

+5 de ma part.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Je t'envoie 4po, je ne désespère pas que tu trouves la lumière et viennes guider les canards en RvR à l'occasion. :^_^:

----------


## Mordenkainen

Je t'envoie 20g.

----------


## Nessou

C'est désolant à voir.

GG pour le maxitroll.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je t'envoie 4po, je ne désespère pas que tu trouves la lumière et viennes guider les canards en RvR à l'occasion.


Chiche ?  ::ninja::

----------


## meiKo

Allez +5po (je me co et je te les envoie)

----------


## Hasunay

Y avait pas aussi une histoire de gage à la con dans le temps ? :D

----------


## ivanoff

C'est lee tchii qui va être contente  ::ninja:: 
+5po
Sinon pour le gage à la con je propose la chanson petit poney durant les missions de guilde

----------


## dragou

+4 pour ma part

----------


## Maximelene

> Y avait pas aussi une histoire de gage à la con dans le temps ? :D


J'ai pas *du tout* souvenir de ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ha ben c'est gentil ça Max, j'avais justement besoin d'un hérault pour les missions de guilde !
Alors voilà, hop hop hop, envoyez vos PO pour que le groupe 6 de Lee Tchii en bounty hunter puisse se la péter avec son tag commandeur !  ::o: 
Ne me remercie pas Max  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

J'envois 2po aussi !

En fait, faut les envoyer directement à Maxi ?

Comme gage, je propose l'obligation de caler 3 "T'as raison en fait, je me suis trompé" sur le forum d'ici 2014  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Comme gage, je propose l'obligation de caler 3 "T'as raison en fait, je me suis trompé" sur le forum d'ici 2014


Best gage ever  ::wub::

----------


## Myron

Ça va être trop court je pense.  ::trollface:: 
J'envoie un Po quand je me co. ^^

----------


## NayeDjel

je donne 


(en version FR)

----------


## Maximelene

> Comme gage, je propose l'obligation de caler 3 "T'as raison en fait, je me suis trompé" sur le forum d'ici 2014


Han merde, je vais en chier pour celui là  ::sad:: 

Reste 18 semaines en 2013, ça fait un toutes les 6 semaines  ::sad::

----------


## Mordenkainen

Faudrait que tu me donnes ton nom IG, que je t'envoie le fric que je ne reverrai jamais  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

C'est Ulya Stoneseeker en jeu.  :;):

----------


## Maderone

> J'envois 2po aussi !
> 
> En fait, faut les envoyer directement à Maxi ?
> 
> Comme gage, je propose l'obligation de caler 3 "T'as raison en fait, je me suis trompé" sur le forum d'ici 2014


Je vote aussi pour celui là.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je vote pour le gage de Zepo et j'ai mis 2 po également  ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

2 po déjà expédiées. Et puis oui, c'est Zepo qui a raison.

----------


## Maximelene

Comptes fait, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour le tome, je l'achèterai ce soir.

Merci à vous tous !  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Comptes fait, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour le tome, je l'achèterai ce soir.
> 
> Merci à vous tous !


Tu as donc accepté le gage

----------


## Maderone

> je donne 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/abaf...a175140111.jpg
> 
> (en version FR)


Ok, je viens de comprendre  ::o:  ! xD

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu as donc accepté le gage
> http://img.geocaching.com/cache/dda3...rnd=0.09746313


Ça m'a travaillé toute l'après midi, j'ai failli renvoyer tous les courriers que j'avais reçu. Mais je suis fort, je peux le faire !

----------


## Korbeil

t'accepte les objets ?

EDIT: j'avais pas tout lu :D
j'arrive en retard  ::(:

----------


## tibere

très en retard également...5 po pour ce maxi multi-définition :


Le terme maxi peut désigner plusieurs choses :

_ Une abréviation courante de maximum (voir aussi maximilene).
    Un maxi, en musique, est un format musical entre le single et l'album, également désigné sous le nom d'Extended Play ou EP. (autant dire batard... )
    Maxi, une chaîne de supermarchés québécois.
    Maxi, un personnage de jeu vidéo de la série Soul.
    Maxi, un magazine féminin créé en 1986.
_

----------


## Caf

> très en retard également...5 po pour ce maxi multi-définition :
> 
> 
> Le terme maxi peut désigner plusieurs choses :
> 
> _ Une abréviation courante de maximum (voir aussi maximilene).
>     Un maxi, en musique, est un format musical entre le single et l'album, également désigné sous le nom d'Extended Play ou EP. (autant dire batard... )
>     Maxi, une chaîne de supermarchés québécois.
>     Maxi, un personnage de jeu vidéo de la série Soul.
> ...


 :haha:

----------


## Maximelene

Je sais pas comment je dois prendre tout ça.  :tired: 

En plus t'as mal écrit mon nom.  ::sad::

----------


## tibere

t’inquiètes, c'est de l'humour qui va dans le sens de "[blague obligatoire sur le titre]...moins pertinent que ton sandwich, certes ;o)
...là ou je suis impardonnable c'est pour ton nom ...bouhh depitation profonde ^^

----------

